# Baked Rigatoni Cake - A Stuffed Pasta Dish



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

I made this for supper tonight and I just had to share the recipe. This was REALLY good. 

Baked Rigatoni Cake - A Stuffed Pasta Dish
Recipe By: Martha Stewart 

Salt, to pasta cooking water 
1 pound rigatoni, cooked as directed - SLIGHTLY underdone 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
1-pound ground beef 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1/4 teaspoon fresh ground black pepper, or to taste 
1 28-oz can crushed tomatoes 
Butter, for pan 
1 cup Parmesan cheese, finely grated 
8 ounces mozzarella cheese, coarsely grated 

Preheat oven to 400°. Bring a large pot of water to a boil; add salt. Add pasta; cook until slightly underdone. Drain, rinse in cold water, and drain. Toss pasta with 1-tablespoon oil to coat. Set aside. 

Heat 1 tablespoon oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Add meat. Cook, stirring occasionally, until browned, about 10 minutes. Add garlic, 1-teaspoon salt, and pepper. Cook 2 minutes more. Add tomatoes; simmer until thickened, about 20 minutes. 

Butter a 9-inch springform pan. Toss pasta with Parmesan cheese. Tightly pack pasta into pan, standing each piece ON END Spread 2 cups meat sauce on top of pasta, pushing it into holes. 

Bake 15 minutes. Sprinkle mozzarella on top. Bake until cheese is pale golden, 10 to 15 minutes more. 

Remove from oven, and let stand 15 minutes. Run a knife around edge to loosen; unmold. Cut into wedges. Serve with remaining sauce.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've always thought baked pasta is the best pasta. 

Phil


----------



## gourmetamor (Jun 1, 2007)

WOW,

That looks go good what a great and inovative idea. I am going to try tit this week. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

Your welcome, I hope you enjoy it as much as we did.


----------



## devilnuts (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm sold! 

I think I'll try this Wednesday, and then use the leftovers for a pizza topping later in the week. Thanks for helping me with my dinner schedule this week


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

Your welcome and may I say THANK YOU, for your service to our country!!

My nephew (a Marine) just returned from Afghanistan last year and we also lost a dear friend (a Marine) in Afghanistan. My daughter’s boyfriend (a Marine) is returning for his second tour in October and my son-in-law (Army) just left last week.

We owe you wonderful men more than we will ever be able to repay.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Gee, Betty. How'd that Dogface sneak in? 

*"We owe you wonderful men more than we will ever be able to repay."*

Amen, Sister! Keep saying it. Long and loud!


----------



## devilnuts (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks  

That means alot.


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

There's no accounting for taste! 

No I'm joking of course. He's a wonderful man and we'll pray very hard for him every day until he's back home and I can stuff him full of pancakes. That's his favorite food and he says that mine are the best he's ever had. Smart boy!!


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

"*We owe you wonderful men more than we will ever be able to repay."*

Boy, do I ever go along with that. What inspiration... our leaders of tomorrow.

Like your quote from Orwell. There's a neat story about him.. so neat it's probably not true:

In postwar Paris, someone knocked at the door of Ernest Hemingway's apartment. He answered the door, and the visitor said "Mr. Hemingway, my name is Eric Blair and... and... I've always wanted to meet you..."

Hemingway started to swear and push the door shut, shouting "I'm not a G-D tourist attraction and I have to be left alone!"

Blair said "Well, I write under the name of George Orwell, and..."

Hemingway flung open the door, grabbed him and said "Come on in! I've always wanted to meet YOU!!"

Like I said, probably too good to be true. But a nice story.

Mike

all honor to our rough men


----------



## ewhisk (Nov 19, 2010)

Just found this now, almost three years later! It is bubbling away as I type and looks fabulous.Totally new way with the old "mac 'n' cheese". Thanks a lot.


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

Dag! That pics so good! I will try to make this one on Christmas.


----------



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)

*"We owe you wonderful men more than we will ever be able to repay. "*

Wonderful! my hat off to your son and his friends and to you too!

and I shall try that recipe, it looks soooo good!


----------

